# How concerned about climate change are you?



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Not worried. But then again, I don't care all that much.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

I mean, sure I'm concerned, I guess. But not much, to be honest. Like sometimes I'd remind my mom not to burn plastics or something like that, but that's about it. I don't stress myself over it.

I'm more concerned about animal welfare, being an animal-lover and all.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

I should have read through OP's post before voting.. Whooops. 

I voted that it will correct itself, meaning, Earth will continue to change and species will adapt. The human species might adapt or we may die off. The planet will go on with or without us though.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Perhaps not as concerned as I should be? There's just so much information in the world. Different worries or whatever that I don't really take climate change into consideration.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Very and I will tell you why. It seems most people don't have the impulse control necessary to alter their behavior to what it must be to be sustainable, so it must be forced by outside actors.


----------



## Nocturnal Creature (Apr 16, 2015)

Very worried. This is the only reason why I'm a vegetarian. I'm doing it for you, peeps!
So your children won't have to pay a shit ton of money to do or get some things you still take for granted. It's probably already too late though, but you know, damage control...


----------



## Neonej (Apr 3, 2015)

Not worried. Why would I be? There's no way that climate changes will affect my life. And if they do, that is because that is natural.


----------



## Aeidrung (Mar 21, 2015)

We have to remember that most of this "ecological mess" was made for propaganda purposes. And our climate is obviously getting warmer before the next ice age, what happened a plenty of times in the past. Pollution, on the other hand, makes me concerned


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty worried, thinking that we MIGHT be able to stop it, but that we wont choose to - greedy selfish creatures that we are.

I am also willing to consider that this is part of the inevitable cycling of our planet, but do not see why reducing pollution, regardless, would be anything other than a good idea.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep very worried, but I'm pretty sure it's too late for us realistically


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

We Will Adapt


----------

